# Result



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

just filled my audi tank right up for 65 gbp (351 aed)..............petrol is soo cheap these days-its at 2005 prices.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It'll be less than 20 quid here mate.

But you'd better save up because you've got to buy me a horrendous amount of beer....


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> It'll be less than 20 quid here mate.
> 
> But you'd better save up because you've got to buy me a horrendous amount of beer....


damn you are like an elephant..... 

john smiths only 1 pound a pint up social club.... bet you cant beat that in dubai


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't have to mate, the bet was that you're buying....


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I don't have to mate, the bet was that you're buying....


fair enough, i always honour a bet but go easy, i ve seen first hand how you geordies drink.  they should do a national geographic program on it.......


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> fair enough, i always honour a bet but go easy, i ve seen first hand how you geordies drink.  they should do a national geographic program on it.......


just make sure you have a decent platinum card.....


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> just make sure you have a decent platinum card...
> 
> no problem but dont expect me to keep up learnt my lesson months ago..... Are you an old boy? the old boys in social club drink so much beer i cant believe they dont A= drown B= pop like a ballon C= genuinely have liver failure


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

****** off, I'm only 43!!!!

Not an old bloke at all.....


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> ****** off, I'm only 43!!!!
> 
> Not an old bloke at all.....


hahaha you still ave another 7 good years...im not far behind-its only a number anyhoo


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You're only as young as the woman you feel...


So I'm of indeterminate age!


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> You're only as young as the woman you feel...
> 
> 
> So I'm of indeterminate age!


or the camel t...


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> You're only as young as the woman you feel...
> 
> 
> So I'm of indeterminate age!


judging by your posts on only look if your not offended your age is around 7


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> just filled my audi tank right up for 65 gbp (351 aed)..............petrol is soo cheap these days-its at 2005 prices.


I filled my A6 up (12 gallons) with 95 Octane for 75 dirhams... Beat that!


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

TravellingGent said:


> I filled my A6 up (12 gallons) with 95 Octane for 75 dirhams... Beat that!


well if take off the uk tax.... it comes in at ... 13.46 english pounds which equates to...give me sec..... 74 dirhams!! 

but seriously petrol is very cheap over there in dub...


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah, it's also government Subsidized. But we're down to 1.50 back home, Cant' really beat that, either. Time to buy a gas guzzling vehicle! =)


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

TravellingGent said:


> Yeah, it's also government Subsidized. But we're down to 1.50 back home, Cant' really beat that, either. Time to buy a gas guzzling vehicle! =)


its gonna go back up just a matter of time....are you in oil sector?


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

Nope. Aviation and Broadcast Media.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

filled audi 3.2 here for 80 dirhams, which ias about what 17 pounds ish,...... its great, plus company pay for it so ah well!!!


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

3.2 ooooooo i am jealous......


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

its a beast... 3.2 audi qauttro, convertable, 395 HP.............


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

In about a year, I hope to purchase an S5 in the states. But, i'm not sure between the S4 or S5...

Subsequently, I could just mod my A4... *shrug*


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Loving the prices right now. I used to keep my Audi in the garage and drive my Miata during the obnoxiously high prices over the summer. Now the Miata's reserved for the weekends while the Audi gets a chance to stretch its legs and return an eco-friendly 14mpg. 



stevieboy1980 said:


> its a beast... 3.2 audi qauttro, convertable, 395 HP.............


395hp out of a measly 3.2? What have you got under that hood..err.. bonnet?


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

S4 is a beast....

erm....... an engine...


----------

